# Load bearing basement wall?



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi all. I was pretty-sure I'd be able to remove these walls, then after looking at them I'm not sure. The joists above this wall sit on the concrete foundation on the one side, and span over to what is seen in this picture. It's about 3' from the foundation wall to the bottom of the stairs.

Just thought I'd see if anyone here could give it a shot before I have to seek professional advice. It doesn't look like it is supporting all 4 of the joists, so it wouldn't be load bearing - but I'm not a structural engineer/architect. I really wanted to have an open staircase when I finish this basement, which will be starting soon.

Wall 1: 









Wall 1 where the joists meet the I-beam









Wall 1 at the other side.











Wall 2 is trickier. Obviously the stack of 2x4s is important and has to stay. However, can I remove the rest of the wall?
Wall 2:









Wall 2 above the supporting stack of 2x4s









Wall 2 on the other side:









Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Interesting framing next to the stairs. What do you have above this that requires all the wood?


----------



## WeAreHandy (Dec 13, 2011)

Leave the stack of 2x4 alone. Cut remaining on a slant to give yourself a rail with a 1x6


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Ron6519 said:


> Interesting framing next to the stairs. What do you have above this that requires all the wood?


Above this is just the side of the open staircase between the fist and second floors. It looks like its real purpose is the side of the joists that are running perpendicular to the wall.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

WeAreHandy said:


> Leave the stack of 2x4 alone. Cut remaining on a slant to give yourself a rail with a 1x6


That was the idea, just making sure they can come out. Also curious as to why the wall is even there off its not necessary. Would just be wasted cost to the builder.


----------



## WeAreHandy (Dec 13, 2011)

Cost on material vs cost on labor. The wall is there cause its easier for the builder to build wall for safety proposes instead of rail (as to what u want to do)


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

The wall extends to the bottom riser to meet minimum fire/safety code per jurisdiction locally- IRC, UBC, etc. light switch, handrail return, drywall sidewalls per code, ect.
Before removing any of the wall you need to verify the built-up joist (ganged) nailing pattern is to code- hard to do when covered by other joists. You cannot check the middle joists, bolting may be an option, contact your local AHJ.

Check your span/loads for the ganged joists (with/without the helping wall section) in wood tables.

Gary


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

For now, I'm just going to start framing the other walls and leave those alone. Due to budget cutbacks, our city now has ONE inspector, who is on vacation until next Tuesday. 

If it turns out I can't remove the walls, I guess I can live with it. Or, perhaps put support poles/pillars at the bottom of the stairs and open up the sides a bit. Something like this:


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

hyunelan2 said:


> For now, I'm just going to start framing the other walls and leave those alone. Due to budget cutbacks, our city now has ONE inspector, who is on vacation until next Tuesday.
> 
> If it turns out I can't remove the walls, I guess I can live with it. Or, perhaps put support poles/pillars at the bottom of the stairs and open up the sides a bit. Something like this:


 From what I can see the wall isn't supporting anything! i would get a second opinion!


----------



## meseng (Apr 24, 2012)

*Update?*

Did you end up doing this with a semi-open stairwell?

We have the same design dilemma with our basement stairwell.


----------

